# T8 fluorescent fixture and FM radio signal



## TurnTurnTurn (Nov 20, 2009)

HELP!!! Up to now all of my shop lighting is provided by t40 fluorescent fixtures that included a cord and plug. I had to replace one of the fixture and bought a T8 direct wire fixture. Since I wanted to plug it in I simply added 2 wires and a plug. The light works fine, but I cannot put my FM radio within about 5-6 feet of this light because it will not get any reception. If I set the radio near the light the radio gets no signal until I unplug the light fixture and then the FM signal returns so I know it has something to do with this light. Any thoughts or suggestions to fix this issue? Thanks


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Had the same problem. Had to add the extra ground wire, then the radio worked


----------



## JoeinGa (Nov 26, 2012)

If you like (or need) the light where it is, find another place for the radio. Like across the shop maybe? That's what I did when I encountered the same issue.


----------



## TurnTurnTurn (Nov 20, 2009)

Thanks Gary, I will give that a try.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

That is interesting. I am not aware of this. What make and model is it?
Most likely it is the ballast of the fixture (like a transformer) that interfers with the radio signal.
EMI (lelectromagnetic interference) perhaps. I would think the fixture are suppose to meet certain EMI standard.

*Folks with electronic device on their body for heath reasons (like a pacemaker) need to be concern about these things.*


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

All these electronic ballasts and other electronic devices do strange things to electrical systems and equipment.


----------



## redryder (Nov 28, 2009)

Go to satellite radio like I did. That FM radio will be in your next garage sale. You'll never look back…...............


----------



## kizerpea (Dec 2, 2011)

make a home made antenna an mount outside shop…i did an got alot more stations ..i bought a tunner with remote an speakers $40 from a yard sale now it rocks da shop!!!!google how to build a fm antenna..


----------



## dhazelton (Feb 11, 2012)

An old set of TV rabbit ears or a small rooftop VHF antenna is a good radio antenna (the FM spectrum resides on VHF channel 6). Satellite radio isn't for everyone and 15-16 bucks a month is hard to swallow when local radio is free.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

The electronic ballast in these lights that are rated for commercial duty, often don't have enough RFI shielding. Its best to get ones rated for residential applications. If you call the manufacturer of your ballast they will sometimes replace yours for another one that may work or at least recommend which version to use.


----------



## Sarit (Oct 21, 2009)

FYI, these are the lights I'm planning on getting once my garage remodel is done:
http://www.homedepot.com/buy/lithonia-lighting-4-ft-wraparound-fluorescent-ceiling-fixture-sb-2-32-120-gesb.html#.UNH5uXf91TY


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

I have a steel building so I never got to see the impact of the lights since I already had issues. I had to take a wire outside the building. it is only cheap speaker wire (small hole) that I split to form a T and unless the deer knock it down, it works.

AM actually works better with the lights although there I have problems with cordless tool chargers ("click, click. click").


----------



## Tennessee (Jul 8, 2011)

Sarit, yours come rated with the residential ballast, you should be OK. TTT, adding the ground wire should eliminate most of the RF. Cheap ballast T8 units set up a magnetic field that acts as a shield for certain wavelengths of the radio spectrum. I've had the same problem setting up guitars - the pickups go nuts under certain types of cheap lights. I'd ground the light and later on, buy residential rated ones. Should say right on the box. I don't think there is any reason to worry about pacemakers, otherwise every person with a pacemaker would be in trouble every time they walked into a building with a commercial flourescent fixture. Microwave band is much, much higher on the spectrum.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

tennessee…I think all the T-8 fixtures are grounded since they use electronic "ballasts" (I heard that the primary reason for premature failure/warranty claims is because of poor ground).

T-12's are soon to be dino's (I think they got extensions on the US mandate until mid 2014)...as people transition to the new stuff, the issue will certainly get more focus. Until then, get a cheap antenna outside.


----------



## crank49 (Apr 7, 2010)

I'd be looking at T-5 bulbs and fixtures if I were you guys.

FYI the T# refers to the diameter of the tube. T-12 = 1 1/4" diameter, T-8 = 1" diameter, T-5 = 5/8" diameter.

After LEDs, which are very pricey, the next best product out there is the T-5 HO which stands for Hi Output. A nominal 48" long T-5 HO tube uses about 54 watts and produces more than twice the lumen output of a T-8 32watt tube. Also, they are electronically controlled so they can cycle on and off without degrading. Life expectancy is much greater. In industrial installations we install thousands of these T-5 lights to replace metal halide and similar fixtures.


----------



## teejk (Jan 19, 2011)

thanks for that crank…not sure I've seen them in the big box stores yet but the concept is appealing. I have 2 banks of T8's on my ceiling (bright white steel) and they are more than enough for general lighting (the bright white helps alot there and I would recommend that anybody doing a shop pay attention to that). But I do plan on adding task lighting over benches (if I ever get them cleaned off) and those T-5's sound like the ticket.


----------



## hhhopks (Nov 22, 2011)

Where are we suppose to dispose these lamps when we are done with them????
We are suppose to dipose these lamps properly, but how?


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Some retailers will recycle them. Some electrical wholesale houses will take them. Most places charge for it. I Just paid about 30 cents a lamp to get rid of some.


----------

